# Which category do you fall into?



## gavroche (28 Oct 2018)

First of all, I apologise for not doing an official survey as I don't know how to set it up. 
My question refers to your average speed:
0 to 10 mph
10 to 15 mph
15 to 20 mph
I am in the 10 to 15mph range. Closer to 10 than 15 though.
Over to you.


----------



## classic33 (28 Oct 2018)

Round these parts, on two wheels, 10 - 15(higher end).


----------



## ianrauk (28 Oct 2018)

10 to 15, mainly in the 14's but have been known to average higher. Getting older and getting slower.


----------



## screenman (28 Oct 2018)

Second one off road on mtb, third on the road on road bike, somewhere between second and third in the road on mtb.


----------



## numbnuts (28 Oct 2018)

10 to 15 mph


----------



## screenman (28 Oct 2018)

screenman said:


> Second one off road on mtb, third on the road on road bike, somewhere between second and third in the road on mtb.



Getting older but feeling younger, I am surprised how young 62 feels.


----------



## Houthakker (28 Oct 2018)

10-15 here. Still hopeful that can improved!


----------



## Oldfentiger (28 Oct 2018)

10-15 for me.
Lower end, cos of all these blummin ‘ills


----------



## I like Skol (28 Oct 2018)

When riding alone on the road I typically sit slap bang in the middle of the 15-20mph bracket. Sometimes knocking on 20mph but that has to be an exceptional commute or a sportive type ride. It is a relaxed or very tired commute where the ave speed is lower than 15mph.


----------



## cosmicbike (28 Oct 2018)

15 - 20 on the fast bike (nearer the 15..), 10-15 on the commuter (nearer the 15..), 10-15 on the trike (nearer the 10..).

TBH I've stopped worrying about how fast I go, and tend to focus on getting nice rides in that take me to new places.


----------



## Globalti (28 Oct 2018)

14.4 mph is my solo average but 16-17 mph when I'm in company and 20 mph when I did a hilly, windy 10 mile TT in 29.40.

Dunno what it will be when I get back on the bike in the Spring though.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (28 Oct 2018)

0-20mph


----------



## Brandane (28 Oct 2018)

10-15 mph here too; but isn't that a very wide range? I can knock my pan in, and perhaps do 16mph over 50 miles. I can take it easy and average 14 mph. So only 2 mph difference in speed but a big difference in effort!


----------



## Glow worm (28 Oct 2018)

11.8 mph average over the last 7 days. Around normal for me.


----------



## rogerzilla (28 Oct 2018)

15-20. I did 23 point something in 10 mile TTs but that was with tribars - and 26.14 is not really an athlete's time; you need to be under 25 mins really.


----------



## sleuthey (28 Oct 2018)

classic33 said:


> Round these parts, on two wheels, 10 - 15(higher end).


+1


----------



## Smokin Joe (28 Oct 2018)

I haven't used a computer for years so I have no idea.


----------



## Specialeyes (28 Oct 2018)

15-20 (got to love the rolling Essex landscape) except when collecting a stack of pizzas on the Elephant Bike!


----------



## vickster (28 Oct 2018)

10-15. Usually 13-14 average. 95% of my riding is in traffic on suburban streets with lights, roundabouts. Albeit mostly flat


----------



## Slick (28 Oct 2018)

15-20 on my commute rides but they are reasonably short at 15 miles each way. When you get into recreational cycling over greater distances 10-15 sounds a lot more appealing.


----------



## bluenotebob (28 Oct 2018)

10-15. I ride a remarkably consistent 18 to 19kph, which is around 11 to 12mph.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (28 Oct 2018)

10 to 15 mph


----------



## Supersuperleeds (28 Oct 2018)

Riding with our lass 0-10mph (average about 8mph)
Commuting 10-15mph (average 14mph+)
Leisure riding 15-20mph


----------



## fossyant (28 Oct 2018)

About 14 mph on the MTB off road on the canal/bridleways. Nearer 5 mph on the bumpy stuff.


----------



## vickster (28 Oct 2018)

Slick said:


> 15-20 on my commute rides but they are reasonably short at 15 miles each way. When you get into recreational cycling over greater distances 10-15 sounds a lot more appealing.


That’s hardly a short commute


----------



## Slick (28 Oct 2018)

vickster said:


> That’s hardly a short commute


It now feels like it to me as since I started this new job, it's definitely the highlight of my day and it's still reasonably short to keep your average speed a bit higher.


----------



## vickster (28 Oct 2018)

Slick said:


> It now feels like it to me as since I started this new job, it's definitely the highlight of my day and it's still reasonably short to keep your average speed a bit higher.


Mine wouldn’t be anything like that over a 15 mile commute. I’ve done 12 into London, lucky to average 10-12 in traffic


----------



## pjd57 (28 Oct 2018)

Low end of 10-15.

When planning any ride I work on the basis of 10mph which usually allows time for stops , and I usually arrive slightly ahead of my schedule.


----------



## Slick (28 Oct 2018)

vickster said:


> Mine wouldn’t be anything like that over a 15 mile commute. I’ve done 12 into London, lucky to average 10-12 in traffic


I have a choice of route and the one going through city traffic would bring my speed right down as well. I can usually avoid traffic especially in the mornings but do still get caught on the way home.


----------



## C R (28 Oct 2018)

Around the middle of 10 to 15 for me.


----------



## slowmotion (28 Oct 2018)

A gnat's whisker over 10mph.


----------



## HLaB (28 Oct 2018)

Thankfully I'm back to the comfortable 15-20mph range in the summer I'd be struggling to get to 15mph. My doc thinks I should have been dropping down dead then, I did the LEJOG (albeit I had two rest/support car days and it was very slow). Hopefully I'll be back next year to doing hilly sporting tt's at 23.5mph and flatter tt's at 25.1mph if ageing doesn't limit me where as this year the odd sporting tt I done was only 17-18mph and the one flatter one I did was only 19.8mph.


----------



## Saluki (28 Oct 2018)

10-15 for me.
I have averaged just over the 15 but not much this year.


----------



## Illaveago (28 Oct 2018)

10 to 15 mph here. I think I average 12.


----------



## DCBassman (28 Oct 2018)

0-10, although usually at the 10 mark. I simply do not do the miles to get any better, although plans are afoot to remedy that, however slowly.
By the time I can claim 15mph, I'll be in my 70s and going back down again. Probably.


----------



## Racing roadkill (28 Oct 2018)

20-23


----------



## PeteXXX (28 Oct 2018)

Depends on what kind of riding. 
12 to 15 mile commute is 17 to 18 mph.
Longer road rides, anything from 14.5 to 16mph.
MTB, Cannock etc. under 10mph.


----------



## Drago (28 Oct 2018)

It depends which of my bikes I happen to be riding.


----------



## MikeG (28 Oct 2018)

Why?

15-20. Twenty plus in a good group. 26ish minutes for a "sporting" 10 mile TT without tribars. They're only numbers.


----------



## Sharky (28 Oct 2018)

12-15mph on my local loops, but put a number on my back and it's 20-21mph for a 10.


----------



## Cuchilo (28 Oct 2018)

rogerzilla said:


> 15-20. I did 23 point something in 10 mile TTs but that was with tribars - and 26.14 is not really an athlete's time; you need to be under 25 mins really.


Not really mate , joining in is what TT is all about . Take longer than 30 mins if you like , we have all been there 
My average around town is what ever is safe in traffic , not an average speed i'm really bothered about .


----------



## gbb (28 Oct 2018)

10 years ago it was 15 to 20 mph average...maxing out at 18 and a bit.
Now at 60 I can average 15 mph with some effort...but certainly can't do the distances I used to ..health issues have seen to that.


----------



## dave r (28 Oct 2018)

10 - 15 mph for me , on a good day around 14 mph on a more normal day around 13.5. I'm 67 in a couple of months and can still do the distance, it just takes longer now.


----------



## Smudge (28 Oct 2018)

Only on my Ebike i'm 10 to 15.....
On an unassisted bike, Captain Slow.


----------



## Shut Up Legs (28 Oct 2018)

Low 20s .


----------



## JhnBssll (28 Oct 2018)

Off-road 10-15, usually 11 or 12mph around my local singletrack trails. On the road 15-20, nearer 15 on the commute and 17/18 on leisure rides


----------



## Pat "5mph" (28 Oct 2018)

Here, I've added a proper survey to click on for you.
My average speed is 9mph on fairly flat territory riding alone, in company I could push myself to 10mph, still on a flat route.
A wee bit of undulations, my speed gets right down to a 5 to 8mph average.


----------



## steverob (28 Oct 2018)

Recently it's been 14mph average on rolling hill rides (e.g. fairly flat, but there's nothing you'd call exactly pancake flat around here), 13mph on more hilly rides. However that's about 1mph (in both cases) lower than what I always regarded my long-term averages as being - maybe age is starting to catch up with me!


----------



## fatjel (29 Oct 2018)

I used to be 10 - 15 but the move to wales has seen a sharp decrease in average speed . 
0-10mph for me


----------



## lazyfatgit (29 Oct 2018)

15-20 across 3 road bikes over 9yrs of records according to veloviewer. Interestingly it hasnt seemed to matter that one bike cost 10x more and weighs 3kg less. Thanks for asking the question.
10-15 on the tourer. Slower on the mtb if its lumpy.


----------



## welsh dragon (29 Oct 2018)

0-10 for me. I am slower than a slow thing, then again i only go out purely for pleasure. I really am not bothered about speed (just as well)


----------



## s7ephanie (29 Oct 2018)

Pat "5mph" said:


> Here, I've added a proper survey to click on for you.
> My average speed is 9mph on fairly flat territory riding alone, in company I could push myself to 10mph, still on a flat route.
> A wee bit of undulations, my speed gets right down to a 5 to 8mph average.


Me too, i get overtaken by kids on trikes !


----------



## Banjo (29 Oct 2018)

It all depends on what type of rides people are doing.Coming back from shopping with heavy panniers and a rucksack on a touring bike probably about 10 average.On a flatish 10 miler on a lighter bike and no luggage could double that.


----------



## raleighnut (29 Oct 2018)

Depends what I'm riding.


----------



## PaulSB (29 Oct 2018)

15-17 depending on route and which young whippersnapper is on the front. I note five mile lap averages as well, these often hit 19+ when on certain flat sections.

Not bad for a 64 year old riding with many who are 15-20 years younger, one of 37 years who kills me!!


----------



## rivers (29 Oct 2018)

It depends. 10-15 on the commute, usually 14-15. 15-20 for fun rides, and then it depend who i'm riding with as to whether i'm on the low end or in the middle


----------



## gavroche (29 Oct 2018)

Pat "5mph" said:


> Here, I've added a proper survey to click on for you.


Thanks for that.


----------



## DRHysted (29 Oct 2018)

Between 12 to 17 ish. I’m using the roads less and adding more mud and gravel. It also depends on which bike; the sportive is faster than the geared cyclocross, which is faster than the single speed cyclocross, which is faster than my new 29er MTB, which is a lot faster than my old MTB which still has the studded snow tyres on from earlier this year.


----------



## Gravity Aided (29 Oct 2018)

Recumbent a little slower, Trek a bit faster, but when I can ride I do about 11-14 mph.


----------



## mjr (29 Oct 2018)

YukonBoy said:


> 0-20mph


Me too. Actually, about 5mph (London LCC Big Ride for Space for Cycling) up to 16mph (short sprinty journeys on the road bike). None of the answers seem like a realistic range to me. No-one is that consistent with all the changes in weather, condition, bikes and health. Should we be answering pessimistically, realistically or optimistically? Whole-journey average (rewarding those who can eat/drink on the move) or moving average (rewarding those who brake dangerously at the last minute into junctions and sprint away again)?


----------



## si_c (29 Oct 2018)

According to Veloviewer, the average on my 12mile each way commute is 19mph, which drops to around 16mph average on non-commute rides. This includes a lot of utility cycling as well and gentle rides with my Dad and/or Mrs C.


----------



## Shortandcrisp (29 Oct 2018)

10-15mph on club runs, 15-20 solo (normally lower end). Have ridden at 20+ on fast 20 mile training rides in a group and I once managed to average 23.8 on a ten mile TT 4 years ago, but those days are long gone I think!


----------



## Nibor (29 Oct 2018)

10-15 on the road more like 9 on the MTB off road.


----------



## rugby bloke (29 Oct 2018)

Happily within the 10 - 15 mph range. Can get above 15 mph average if I push hard, never going to get much above 16 mph. Too old and too fat !


----------



## Alan O (29 Oct 2018)

Uphill 0-10, on the flat 10-15, downhill 15-20


----------



## nickyboy (29 Oct 2018)

Short, flat rides (of which there are none around here), about 20

Long, uber hilly rides (of which there are loads around here), as low as 12

Most hilly rides of reasonable distance it's 13.2 . Doesn't seem to vary...it's 13.2


----------



## Salty seadog (29 Oct 2018)

15-20 but only just.


----------



## Salty seadog (29 Oct 2018)

Alan O said:


> Uphill 0-10, on the flat 10-15, downhill 15-20




Surely we should be looking to break 50mph down hill, i'm 0.4mph off it.


----------



## Old jon (29 Oct 2018)

I do try not to fall into anything. Falling off is another matter . . .

But really, 10 to 15.


----------



## classic33 (29 Oct 2018)

Salty seadog said:


> Surely we should be looking to break 50mph down hill, i'm 0.4mph off it.


Set the 50mph speed cameras off on four wheels coming down from J24(M62) to Elland, on the "Beast o'Burden".


----------



## Deleted member 23692 (29 Oct 2018)

All of them, depending on which bike I'm on 

0-10mph - MTB
 10-15mph - Hybrid
 15-20mph - Road & Gravel


----------



## lane (29 Oct 2018)

10 to 15 but lower end usually 11 to 12. I would like to be nearer the top end but never seem to get any quicker.


----------



## Edwardoka (30 Oct 2018)

In 2015 I was in the 18-19mph bracket over 10-20 miles, tending towards 15mph on rides longer than 100 miles, but that was a crazy year and I've never really recovered from it.
Now my average maxes out at 12-14mph, managed 10mph on a flat 6 miler last week


----------



## Alan O (30 Oct 2018)

Salty seadog said:


> Surely we should be looking to break 50mph down hill, i'm 0.4mph off it.


I'm too old for that now


----------



## cyberknight (30 Oct 2018)

depends on how far, how hilly and what im riding .
anything under 40 miles i could probably do 20 mph avg on flattish terrain , look to do around 17 mph for a ton .

Commuting is a different ball park as its full on gungho panniers, etc etc so if i avg 16.5 for the week im happy as now its dark i tend to take it a bit easier .


----------



## hoopdriver (30 Oct 2018)

Me too. I hardly ever get much air time anymore when I hurtle over the crest of the Tourmalet in 53x11...


----------



## MikeG (30 Oct 2018)

Salty seadog said:


> Surely we should be looking to break 50mph down hill, i'm 0.4mph off it.



I start to get a bit dizzy at 30mph, and at 35mph I need one of those saddles with a bit missing from the middle. Above 35mph means a brake cable has snapped.


----------



## Jimidh (30 Oct 2018)

It depends on what i’m doing. 

It’s pretty lumpy round here so if I head into the borders i’ll be 17-19mph depending on the climbs.

Head down the East Lothian coast where it’s pretty flat and i’ll be 20mph+.

Off road could be as low as 10moh up to about 15moh depending on the terrain.

All good fun no matter the speed.


----------



## Dave 123 (30 Oct 2018)

Road bike- 16-17.5 mph
Tandem- 12-15mph
MTB- 10 on cross country rides.


----------



## Hacienda71 (30 Oct 2018)

According to Strava I in the last seven years I have averaged 18.5 mph across all cycling mtb/road/commuting/racing etc. During that period I have covered 41k miles and climbed over 1.5 million feet. I am slower in the winter than the summer and am faster when I ride more and weigh less.


----------



## Aravis (30 Oct 2018)

Dogtrousers said:


> I did a couple of team triathlons this year where I rode the bike leg. I was in the 15-20 group for those but I'm not counting them as they were (a) short - 20 and 40 km and (b) I was trying, which meant I lost my usual air of untroubled insouciance. This is not just undignified, it is downright cheating. I kept my mudguards on though. I do have some principles.


I thought you were older than that.

I'm not happy with this poll. It should've been done in kph, so that I would've snuck nicely into the bottom of the 20-25 band.


----------



## Vantage (30 Oct 2018)

I've read every reply to this thread so far and can confirm that I'm slower than all of you..........


8.5mph avg!


----------



## nickAKA (30 Oct 2018)

Just squeeking into the 15-20mph on longer rides locally, mainly down to the hills.


----------



## The_Weekend_Report_Guy (30 Oct 2018)

Dogtrousers said:


> Actually 5kmh bands are quite good. Nearly everything I do is in th 20-25, regardless of distance or terrain. But there are a few outliers. Really very hilly rides drop down into the 15-20 band. Really flat or trying hard go into 25-30.
> 
> 0 - 5 kph /0.0 - 3.1 mph
> 5 - 10 kph /3.1 - 6.2 mph
> ...



Using this and around here most of my rides are between 20 and 25 km/h.. Then there is groups ride where it goes to 30 and above and the less mountainous rides. Any ride over 50 km I come back home with almost 1000 meters of climbing..

Love the mountains but man it is hard work for sure..!


----------



## Aravis (30 Oct 2018)

Dogtrousers said:


> As in "old enough to know better"?
> 
> I'm not sure I'll ever be that old.


No. My bad. I should've highlighted "15-20".

It seemed funny at the time...


----------



## Skibird (30 Oct 2018)

10-15 (13-14 usually) on MTB with reasonable hills.


----------



## T675Rich (31 Oct 2018)

Depends, to work I could put myself in the 10-15mph but home 0-10mph..


----------



## SpokeyDokey (31 Oct 2018)

10-15 mph - around 14mph is more like it which I think is ok for an older, and lazy, cyclist in the Lake District.


----------



## fted33 (31 Oct 2018)

14-15 average due to the headwinds in West Norfolk. I was out at lunch time on a 12 mile sort of square route and had a headwind on each leg of about 12 -15 mph. Hows does that work or is it only in Norfolk...


----------



## Oldbloke (31 Oct 2018)

All of them; offroading in hilly forest, 12 kph, windy and hilly road rides usually 23 kph, warm, calm days on road 25+ kph.


----------



## Soltydog (31 Oct 2018)

I'm pretty much always in the 15-20mph bracket, unless I'm out of county & doing a particular hilly ride. This week I've done over 67 miles, average at 18mph, but with only just over 1000ft of climbing, it shows the speed is as much about the area as my ability


----------



## mjr (2 Nov 2018)

fted33 said:


> 14-15 average due to the headwinds in West Norfolk. I was out at lunch time on a 12 mile sort of square route and had a headwind on each leg of about 12 -15 mph. Hows does that work or is it only in Norfolk...


Low winds here often turn with the tide as well as the sun. I only remember it working in my favour on one long ride over about twenty years of coastal cycling, but that was pretty wonderful: 80 miles out of a 100 loop with tailwinds  Of course, 15 of the rest was "religious": bend down low and keep muttering the name of your god...


----------



## fted33 (2 Nov 2018)

mjr said:


> Low winds here often turn with the tide as well as the sun. I only remember it working in my favour on one long ride over about twenty years of coastal cycling, but that was pretty wonderful: 80 miles out of a 100 loop with tailwinds  Of course, 15 of the rest was "religious": bend down low and keep muttering the name of your god...



3 years here and not had a tailwind yet, Will keep trying, and swearing to anyone or anything that will listen.


----------



## Dave7 (3 Nov 2018)

25-30 for me.
But thats when I'm dreaming. In real life its around 12-14.


----------



## al78 (3 Nov 2018)

Going to work, 10-15 mph.
Coming home from work, 10-15 mph (GMT), 15-20 mph (BST)
Local journeys, 15-20 mph moving average, I don't include waiting at the sh*tty traffic lights at the Bishopric, Horsham, which nearly ALWAYS go amber-red when I am 50 meters away, then I have to wait for the full sequence, and if I am the only one turning right, they might not change at all.


----------



## cyberknight (4 Nov 2018)

fted33 said:


> 14-15 average due to the headwinds in West Norfolk. I was out at lunch time on a 12 mile sort of square route and had a headwind on each leg of about 12 -15 mph. Hows does that work or is it only in Norfolk...


I hear you, out yesterday and against the headwind onthe flat at one point i was doing 12 mph


----------



## NorthernSky (5 Nov 2018)

fted33 said:


> 14-15 average due to the headwinds in West Norfolk. I was out at lunch time on a 12 mile sort of square route and had a headwind on each leg of about 12 -15 mph. Hows does that work or is it only in Norfolk...



yeah it's the headwinds that put the averages down
was out yesterday with the wind blowing me the whole way down the road. the only thing i could think about was when i'd be turning back into it to get home  >>>>>>


----------



## ade towell (9 Nov 2018)

Depends on terrain and distance
Local ride in Nottinghamshire up to 60 miles 15-20 (just), longer rides I tend to pace myself 10-15
Peak District never above 10-15
Mountain bike trails often below 10


----------



## Ascent (10 Nov 2018)

Loking at it I'm in the 15-20 bracket but dipping down into the 10-15 for longer rides which is actually better than I thought it would be.


----------



## MikeG (10 Nov 2018)

fted33 said:


> ........ a 12 mile sort of square route and had a headwind on each leg of about 12 -15 mph. Hows does that work....



If you were riding at more than 12-15mph when the wind was on your back, you made your own headwind.


----------



## Drago (10 Nov 2018)

It really depends on the bike and what I'm up to. Assuming good, still conditions on tarmac I'm about 18-19 average on my Felt roadie, plummeting to 11 or 12 on my touring kitted Saracen, with my other bikes somewhere in between.


----------

